

America needs more software experts, Defense Department says - skorks
http://job-news.odesk.com/hiring-trends/america-needs-more-software-experts-defense-department-says-613

======
owinebarger
Interesting, but there are significant differences between "software expert",
"computer science students", and "software developer".

